# Bugs!



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Bugs are awesome and underrated. My boyfriend made me take down my bug photos because they creeped him out (he didn't like seeing a spider devouring a fly as the first thing when he woke up). Instead, I will share them with you:























































Feel free to share your bug pictures too! I like seeing the variety of bugs in different parts of the world. These were taken in Oregon and North Carolina.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome pictures!!!!

My kids have made me look at them now for about 10 minutes!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Chelzaya,
When I saw this thread, I shuddered.  But..... those are some awesome pictures!  My favorite is the first one!  A dragonfly?  Reminds me of the character "Evinrude"  from "The Rescuers"!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Chelzaya,
> When I saw this thread, I shuddered. But..... those are some awesome pictures! My favorite is the first one! A dragonfly? Reminds me of the character "Evinrude" from "The Rescuers"!


Actually a damselfly, I believe, but very close! That one is my favorite too.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a couple. Bug pictures are HARD to take, they're always moving. Definitely takes a lot of skill that I don't have, but it is a fun challenge.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Wooow, your pictures are all so full of color, Holly. Really pretty to look at!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Our beatiful little friends.


----------



## kory (May 29, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I have a couple. Bug pictures are HARD to take, they're always moving. Definitely takes a lot of skill that I don't have, but it is a fun challenge.


Mmmm, juicy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

chelzaya said:


> Wooow, your pictures are all so full of color, Holly. Really pretty to look at!


Thank you! I *love* color


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a fun one for ya!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

I love th butterflies..!!!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I just have a couple:


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I took some more bug photos in the past couple days and thought I would share a few of them!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Anyone heard of carpenter bees? Since I moved to California, I have occasionally seen enormous black flying insects. They look pretty scary, but when I looked them up I found that the male doesn't have a stinger and the female only stings if you handle her roughly. I had no idea any type of bee got that large.

What kind of camera and lens did you use for these shots? It's hard to get such small things in focus.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't heard of carpenter bees, but I looked up a picture and WOW, those are huge!

I have a Nikon D50 which I love, but I really need a new lens for it...I just have the stock 18-55mm lens, and I really want a 100ish macro, so I don't have to crop my pictures so much. I actually might buy one today, if I can force myself to part with $400 or so.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Fabulous!


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Wonderful photos!

And I love that the ads that accompany the thread are all for Terminex.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate bugsssss....


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm used to going after bugs with a full SLR and a 1:1 macro, but all I had with me today when I found this guy was the iPhone 4. This camera continually amazes me, but I never expected to get anything like this out of a camera phone!









Full version here: iPhone dragonfly


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I like it in black and white, but you must have converted it to B & W on your computer. Or can the iPhone camera be set to take pictures that way?


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

wow, that Iphone 4 pic is great.
The new Droid X catches some great photos as well.


----------

